# Motor 380V/50Hz an 400V/50Hz Netz betreiben



## TomDrom (30 Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe hier einen Motor 380V/50Hz 1kW und 2,4A Nennstrom. Was passiert jetzt mit der Leistung bzw. mit dem Strom wenn ich diesen Motor an einen Netz 400V/50Hz anschließe? Die Frage gilt auch andersum. Motor 400V/50Hz und dann ein Netz 380V/50Hz oder auch 415V/50Hz.
So etwas hat man ja mal in der Schule gelernt, aber ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher. Die Frage ist, ob ich die Leistung als konstant ansehen muss, oder die Wicklungswiderstände?
Beim ersteren würde der Strom dann höher werden um die Leistung zu erreichen. Wenn ich rechne I = P/Wurzel3 x U x cosPhi und ne höhere oder kleinere Spannung angebe, dann kommt halt ein umgekehrt proportional größerer Strom raus. 
Wenn ich aber nach dem Ohmschen Gesetz gehen würde, habe ich laut I = U/R einen kleineren Strom bei einer kleineren Spannung, somit würde sich die Leistung des Motors erhöhen, wenn sich die Spannung erhöht. Das wiederrum könnte dann aber Problem für den Motor sein.

Da sollte es doch eine klare Regel geben?

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge
MfG


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Juli 2015)

Welche Regel erwartest du denn ...?
Es verhält sich so, wie du annimmst. Mehr Spannung ergibt höhere Leistung und somit Erwärmung am Motor. Weniger Spannung ergibt geringere Leistung.
Wobei 380 - 400 bzw. 400 - 415 ja noch im +/- 5% Bereich liegt und von dem Motor verkraftet werden können sollte ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## de vliegende hollander (31 Juli 2015)

Pw = Ul * Il * Wurzel3 * Cosphi

Das ist der einzige zu verwenden Formel. Du hast ihm schon richtig angewendet.

Bram


----------

